# New Nova Scotia PNP



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello, 
Just wondered about this new Nova Scotia stream that doesn't require a job offer. I know the requirements is that you need to show you have intention of settling there. Does this mean if you do apply through this stream you have to settle there forever, and what happens if you find a job elsewhere and move f to a different province? I understand that they take 150 applications. Is there a deadline for applications and then they make a selection or is this first come first serve? Since there are a quite a lot of occupations on the list I guess this is 150 applications in total out of all the occupations? Does this mean that it is very competitive to get nominated. They also ask for certificates of qualifications, but do i need to get my certificates evaluated at this point and submit and ECA, or sufficient with just my certificates (based in UK) at the moment. I'm a little confused as the posts I've seen about this new stream don't seem to give too much detail.

Many thanks.


----------



## GnuDoyng (Mar 25, 2014)

You can take the word "permanently" as meaning no less than three years.


----------



## skaur81 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi All,

I heard that Nova Scotia PNP quota is filled. Any have with information when they are opening this quota again OR what could be the impact on my application if I apply for it now..will it be considered for next year quota category or not ?

Thanks


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

skaur81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I heard that Nova Scotia PNP quota is filled. Any have with information when they are opening this quota again OR what could be the impact on my application if I apply for it now..will it be considered for next year quota category or not ?
> 
> Thanks



if it has been filled why would you apply for it now?

Wait until/if it opens again and apply then.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Probably won't open again as PNP schemes seem likely to be incorporated in to the Expression of Interest System coming in 2015.

CBC News


----------



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

Where did you hear that it's already been filled? I would imagine it would quickly though if its only 150 applicants they're looking for. I assume that the selection criteria will be tough and they really examine your supporting evidence?


----------

